# Scratch Coat



## Winchester

rbsremodeling said:


> Hold up I can't believe I let this thread get this far out of hand:furious:
> are you licensed?:laughing::laughing:


Ha! No, he lives in oklahoma where he can use somebody else's license for 25% of the profit :laughing:


----------



## bline22

I couldn't post the full url address so had to remove one of the w's from www in order for it to post...add a another w to get it work.


----------



## laybrick

I prefer type s , but, I think stone manufacturers recommend type N because it has a longer board life. Cultured stone doesn't burn up mud fast (especially for a novice) The less tempering (diluting) the better. I use type N bags with 14 shovels of sand. seems to work out pretty good.


----------



## stacker

Winchester said:


> Ha! No, he lives in oklahoma where he can use somebody else's license for 25% of the profit :laughing:


25%!im getting screwed.:furious:

when i apply stone,i use type n mason with 17 shovels of sand and a shovel of portland.which i think tscar told me was the same as type s.
i apply a scratch coat and come right back over the area with my thick mud base(3/4 in)apply the stone and grout the joints with a grout bad.then move on.
last week i had to lay block under a house that had been moved about 15 miles over county roads.10 years ago i installed stone on this house's addition.when i got to the job i was suprised that the house movers didnt remove the stone.the stone was all intact with a couple cracks on the corners is all.i was impressed.


----------

